
US Patent Granted for Grotu App - 101islands
https://101islands.com
======
phendrenad2
Link to patent?

~~~
101islands
[https://pdfpiw.uspto.gov/.piw?PageNum=0&docid=10397322&IDKey...](https://pdfpiw.uspto.gov/.piw?PageNum=0&docid=10397322&IDKey=E52008D895D2%0D%0A&HomeUrl=http%3A%2F%2Fpatft.uspto.gov%2Fnetacgi%2Fnph-
Parser%3FSect1%3DPTO2%2526Sect2%3DHITOFF%2526p%3D1%2526u%3D%25252Fnetahtml%25252FPTO%25252Fsearch-
bool.html%2526r%3D1%2526f%3DG%2526l%3D50%2526co1%3DAND%2526d%3DPTXT%2526s1%3Dsunmeet%2526OS%3Dsunmeet%2526RS%3Dsunmeet)

